# MTB`ler aus MSH



## eightball28 (13. April 2009)

Guten Tag, wollt mal anfragen, ob es hier einige Mountainbiker aus Hettstedt, Eisleben und Umgebung gibt, die an einigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrten interessiert sind.
Wir haben ja schließlich die Berge vor der Tür und alleine fahren macht auf dauer keinen Spaß.
Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann sich ja mal melden.


Grüße Eightball


----------



## Udo1 (13. April 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Guten Tag, wollt mal anfragen, ob es hier einige Mountainbiker aus Hettstedt, Eisleben und Umgebung gibt, die an einigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrten interessiert sind.
> Wir haben ja schließlich die Berge vor der Tür und alleine fahren macht auf dauer keinen Spaß.
> Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann sich ja mal melden.
> 
> ...


Hallo eighball28,
bin zwar nicht aus MSH, aber Merseburg ist ja nicht weit. Kannst ja mal Deine Touren ins LMB (Fahrgemeinschaften) stellen, wäre auf jeden Fall sicherlich das eine oder andere Mal mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (13. April 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> einige Mountainbiker aus Hettstedt, Eisleben und Umgebung


Dutzende! siehe z.B. hier und dort
Grüße aus L.E. von den ZwewwellewwerworschtBikern
Wir planen gerade unseren Veranstaltungs-/Tourenkalender.
Aber meistens laufen die Touren eher spontan ab. 
Doch sicher starten wir den Brockensturm von L.E., eine Vorharztour, den Besuch bei der Himmelsscheibe und das Orientierungsfahren im September.


----------



## defg184 (17. Juni 2009)

http://abc.mimifr.com/mimispace/?uid-471-action-viewspace-itemid-57http://www.yingluzhantai.com/2009/?uid-8029-action-viewspace-itemid-2540http://www.lxun.cn/?uid-26934-action-viewspace-itemid-49467http://www.esuqian.com.cn/?uid-16065-action-viewspace-itemid-15106http://www.1809dy.com/?uid-1791-action-viewspace-itemid-2466


----------



## Opernfreunde (18. Juni 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Guten Tag, wollt mal anfragen, ob es hier einige Mountainbiker aus Hettstedt, Eisleben und Umgebung gibt, die an einigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrten interessiert sind.
> Wir haben ja schließlich die Berge vor der Tür und alleine fahren macht auf dauer keinen Spaß.
> Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann sich ja mal melden.
> 
> ...





Hallo!
Die örtliche Kontaktbörse ist hier:http://www.der-drahtesel.com/wir.htm
Wir suchen auch noch dringend Mädels!

Viele Grüße


----------



## eightball28 (22. Juni 2009)

Gibt es hier Leute die vielleicht am 1-2 August nach Seiffen zum Marathon fahren? 
Hoffe das alle die hier lesen und schreiben in Biesenrode viel Spaß hatten. War ja ein bißchen feucht


----------



## Nadine79 (2. Juli 2009)

Hi

Da ich für 2 Monate in Aschersleben wohne, möchte ich mich gern zu z.B. Touren in den Harz oder auch mal einer netten Abendrunde in der Umgebung anschließen. Vielleicht hat ja auch schon jemand Lust dieses Wochenende (Samstag o. Sonntag) für eine schöne Tour mit in den Hochharz zu kommen ...Startpunkt Ilsenburg?!

Gruß, Nadine


----------



## B..G.M... (4. Juli 2009)

...Nadine, gehe doch bitte mal rüber zu den Berlinern, die wollen am Sonntag ab Ilsenburg starten, liest sich jedenfalls so.....

Viel Spaß euch Allen!


----------



## Nadine79 (4. Juli 2009)

B..G.M... schrieb:


> ...Nadine, gehe doch bitte mal rüber zu den Berlinern, die wollen am Sonntag ab Ilsenburg starten, liest sich jedenfalls so.....
> 
> Viel Spaß euch Allen!




ja weiss ich! der aufruf ist ja teilweise durch mich entstanden! dank dir trotzdem


----------



## B..G.M... (4. Juli 2009)

...schon klar, die bikenden Mädels sind doch hier wie kleine prinzessinen und werden demzufolge auch standesgemäß behandelt, soll heißen, sie werden verwöhnt!
So soll es sein, da reist die leibeigene Meute extra aus Berlin an.
Hut ab nadine, du hast die Jungs gut im Griff....grins!


----------



## eightball28 (5. Juli 2009)

also, ich würde auch nach zwei Monaten wieder aus Aschersleben abhauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B..G.M... (5. Juli 2009)

In Aschersleben gab es früher auchmal Mountainbikerennen, einmal im Jahr, hinter dem Gelände der Polizeischule.
Ist allerdings im letzten Jahrtausend gewesen.


----------



## eightball28 (5. Juli 2009)

da hab ich sogar mal mitgemacht. ich glaub ich hatte damals ein uraltes Giant und war total entsetzt, das alle so viel schneller waren als ich


----------



## B..G.M... (5. Juli 2009)

...eightball, ich auch mit meinem Cadex von Giant, der jetzt sein Gnadenbrot mit Nabendynamo, Schutzblechen und Gepäckträder bekommt....grins


----------



## eightball28 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte so ein gefühlt 18 Kilo schweres Boulder. Ich glaub das fährt jetzt in Pommern rum.
Lustig wenn man so daran denkt.


----------



## Princess2506 (16. September 2009)

Ich hol in den nächsten paar Tagen mein 1. eigenes Bike aus'm Shop ab und bin dann gewillt, zu trainieren... allerdings hab ich null Erfahrung sowie null Kondition und suche daher nach Leuten, die schon gemeinsam fahren und bei denen ich mich einklinken kann... also gibts hier schon was Neues in Sachen "gemeinsame Touren"??

LG Su


----------



## schnarchsack (17. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich will mich auch mal kurz einmischen. Es ist schon einiges los in MSH. Allerdings solltest Du Dich mehr im benachbarten Forum Thüringer Wald / Harz / Kyffhäuser umschauen, um das mitzubekommen, was nahezu unmittelbar vor Deiner Haustür abgeht.

In diesem Lokalforum gibt es einige threads, die auf bestimmte Touren und andere MTB-events hinweisen (z.B. die threads: Termine 2009 / Eichsfeldquerung  wird voraussichtlich wiederholt am 10.10. / Harzquerung 03.10. / ...).

Auch sind die Auebiker in Deinem Raum sehr aktiv: www.auebiker.de. Von deren Homepage kannst Du auch das ein oder andere Vorhaben herausbekommen.

Ich bin ja einer der Eisleber Zwewwellewwerworschtbiker. Wir sind kein Verein und haben auch keine eigene Homepage. Aber der Kreis der Sportfreunde, die sich unter diesem spaßigen Namen gefunden haben wächst ständig. Die eine oder andere Tour machen wir auch gemeinsam  sowohl die leichteren als auch die schwierigen Sachen. Unser nächster Termin ist das MTB-Orientierungsfahren am 27.09. (in Schmalzerode).

Falls Du Interesse an der einen oder anderen Sache hast, dann können wir Dir sicher etwas (Aufrufe / Ausschreibungen) zukommen lassen. Ich denke aber mal, wenn Du jetzt erst Dein erstes Bike holst, dann wären diese Touren wohl etwas zu viel für den Anfang. Du bräuchtest eine Gruppe für lockere Trainingsrunden. 

Es wurde hier im thread ja schon Mal angedeutet, dass es bei dem einen der lokalen Eisleber Bike-Händler (Drahtesel in Helfta) immer am Dienstag Abend (18:15 Uhr) ne Trainingsrunde gibt. Ich denke aber, dass es für Dich als Sangerhäuserin er ungünstig ist, daran teilzunehmen?

Ich kenne einige Leute in SGH, die regelmäßig gemeinsam fahren (meist am WE), die aber nicht hier im Forum aktiv sind. Ich werde Dir daher zusätzlich ne PM schicken, um ein paar Namen zu nennen  das will ich hier nicht öffentlich tun.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Princess2506 (17. September 2009)

hi Schnarchsack,
ich find den Namen erst mal übel witzig, aber das wird dir bei meinem sicher nicht anders gehen. ;o)

Ich hab mich nach meinem Eintrag hier gestern ja nochmal ein bissel durchs Forum geklickt. Bin dabei auch über die Auebiker gestoßen und auch über die Sache mit dem Drahtesel. Den Weg nach Eisleben würde ich schon auf mich nehmen, destofern ich mein Rad irgendwie in meinem Auto verstaut kriege. 

Mein Hauptproblem (so zumindest mein Eindruck anhand der Homepages) ist der doch sehr sehr geringe Frauenanteil und für eine reine Männerrunde mit schon sehr viel Trainingserfahrung fehlt mir einfach (noch) die Kondition. 

Der Tipp mit der SGH-ler Truppe is aber immerhin schon mal ein Anfang. Danke dafür.

LG Su


----------



## Alf 77 (20. September 2009)

Hallo Princess
Also wir sind auch kein Verein sondern nur ein Haufen voller Leute die Spaß am biken haben. Bei den Auebikern ist fast alles vertreten 
Im Winter sind auch unsere Touren recht kurz gehalten, da kann man locker mitfahren. Hast Du Dein Bike schon ???

@schnarchsack - Danke für Deine Empfehlung  Bin ab sofort auch Sympathisant der Zweeeeleferworschtbiker


----------



## Princess2506 (21. September 2009)

hallöchen Alf77,

nein ich habe mein bike immer noch nicht*schnief*
der Fahrradhändler "meines Vertrauens" hatte das letzte Ghost EB schon verkauft, jetzt "bocke" ich halt ein bissel und warte auf das ganz neue Modell... sind wohl schon bei Ghost orderbar und er wartet nun jeden Tag auf die Lieferung. Aber da ich momentan eine Bronchitis kuriere, schadet es bestimmt net, wenn ich noch ein paar Tage nur mit dem "Klapprad" die Straße auf dem Weg zur Arbeit unsicher mache... 

wann trainiert ihr denn immer und vor allem wo??


----------



## eightball28 (8. November 2009)

Hallo
fährt MSH eigentlich noch Rad, oder sind alle schon im Winterschlaf ? Vielleicht kann man ja nochmal ne Tour im großen Stil quer durch die Heide organisieren.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (9. November 2009)

... und wie wir Rad fahren.
Das Winterpokalfieber ist ausgebrochen.
Allerdings, der Jahreszeit geschuldet,sind die Touren rarer gesät.
Wir wollen am 29.11. auf 'ner Adventstour durch den Landkreis gurken.


----------



## Alf 77 (9. November 2009)

Schön Bergarbeiter, da ist verkaufsoffener Sonntag in SGH


----------



## eightball28 (8. Februar 2010)

Macht es Sinn in MSH das Training wieder aufzunehmen, oder bleib ich noch in Schnee und Matsch stecken???? Danke


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2010)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn in MSH das Training wieder aufzunehmen, oder bleib ich noch in Schnee und Matsch stecken???? Danke


Mit der richtigen Bereifung macht es immer Sinn, bei diesem Wetterbedingungen (vereiste Wege), zu trainieren.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (9. Februar 2010)

Meinem Kenntnisstand nach ist das Radfahren fast eingeschlafen. Im Winter(pokal)training per Rad ist nur noch einer unterwegs- auf der Strasse.
Der Rest spinnt, läuft, schwimmt, klettert oder "schlittschuht" um WP-Punkte.


----------



## eightball28 (9. Februar 2010)

das hab ich mir fast gedacht,naja ich besuch morgen mal meine Eltern in Hettstedt und werd mir mal nen Bild machen. dieses Flachland Leipzig ist ganz schön nervig hier auf Dauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2010)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Meinem Kenntnisstand nach ist das Radfahren fast eingeschlafen. Im Winter(pokal)training per Rad ist nur noch einer unterwegs- auf der Strasse.
> Der Rest spinnt, läuft, schwimmt, klettert oder "schlittschuht" um WP-Punkte.



da könnt ich ja jetz ordentlich punkten




eightball28 schrieb:


> das hab ich mir fast gedacht,naja ich besuch morgen mal meine Eltern in Hettstedt und werd mir mal nen Bild machen. dieses Flachland Leipzig ist ganz schön nervig hier auf Dauer



bestell beim nächsten mal nen schönen gruß von mir!


----------



## RudiMtB (18. April 2010)

Hallo !

Ich habe schon vor 2-3 Jahren das Mountainbiking kennen und lieben gelernt ( mit einem GT Avalanche 3.0), nun bekomme ich ein Cube Ltd und würde gern mit "Gleichgesinnten" mein Hobby ausleben. Ich komme aus Hettstedt, bin 25 Jahre, und fahre hauptsächlich Off Road (Ölgundteich+ Umgebung) Eventuell kommt ja wer(oder vll sogar ein Verein) aus der Gegend.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (20. April 2010)

Grüße von der ehem. Kreisstadt in die ehem. Kreisstadt,
Hallo rudi
Ich spreche mal nur für EIL, aber hier gibts schon einige Gleichgesinnt.
Für 'ne wöchentl. Trainingsrunde sind wir vielleicht etwas zu weit weg, aber wir starten ja jetzt wieder in die warme Tourensaison und da bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen.
Termine? Mal überlegen!
8.5. Rund um LE
13.6 Josephskreuzzug


----------



## eightball28 (20. April 2010)

Rudi, Quaranta macht auch regelmäßige Touren. Jeden Dienstag um 18 Uhr. Da wird Dir gut was geboten. Einfach mal im Laden vorbei fahren und informieren.


----------



## eightball28 (6. Februar 2011)

so, faste in Jahr pause hier im Threat. Was geht so in MSH, sind die Wälder wieder frei, oder  hat man es noch mit Schnee und Schlamm zutun? Grüße


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Februar 2011)

gute frage. bin nächste/übernächste woche mal länger da. biste mal da zum radfahrn?


----------



## eightball28 (6. Februar 2011)

wenn das neue Material bis dahin bei mir in der Wohnung steht, bin ich dabei.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Februar 2011)

schön. ich geb dann bescheid, wenn ich in het bin.


----------



## eightball28 (6. Februar 2011)

gut, nächstes we wirds wohl noch nichts bei mir, aber das dann am 19.2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. Februar 2011)

wird schon. ich kann auch ein we länger in het bleiben. bis dann


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Februar 2011)

wasn nu, herr achtball? samstag steht fest. zeit noch nich. mindestens einen mitfahrer gibts noch.


----------



## eightball28 (17. Februar 2011)

ich bin raus, hab dieses Jahr noch gar nichts gemacht was das betrifft und brauch erstmal hier ein paar tausend km im Flachland. sorry


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Februar 2011)

och menno...


----------



## eightball28 (28. April 2011)

http://mtb-biesenrode.de/

nicht  vergessen


----------



## Horzt (1. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin recht neu hier und wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich komme aus dem schönen Örtchen "Klostermansfeld", genau zwischen Hettstedt und Eisleben gelegen. Die Ortsansässigen werden es kennen *g

Ich hab jetzt auch knapp 4 Jahre Fahrradpause hinter mir, habe aber letzte Woche begonnen mein "altes" Giant Bike wieder etwas aufzumöbeln (Neue Gabel, neue Bremsscheiben+Steine, usw..)

Nun möchte ich mich langsam wieder rantasten und meinen Hintern etwas trainieren, der fühlt sich mittlerweile garnicht mehr wohl auf Fahrradsätteln 

Könnt ihr mir nen gutes- und preislich faires Fahrradgeschäft in der Nähe empfehlen? Eventuell auch kompetente Schrauber?

Besten Dank und schöne Grüße aus MSH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QUenten (8. August 2011)

Also ich kenne nur 2 in Eisleben Müller (Finger weg davon >_>) und der Drahtesel, mit dem bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, werde wohl dort auch mein nächstes Rad kaufen.

Vielleicht können wir ja mal ne Tour fahren


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2011)

also ich muss in diesem zusammenhang den herrn quaranta in der molmecker straße in hettstedt/molmeck nennen.


----------



## Horzt (8. August 2011)

> Also ich kenne nur 2 in Eisleben Müller (Finger weg davon >_>) und  der Drahtesel, mit dem bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, werde wohl dort  auch mein nächstes Rad kaufen.
> 
> Vielleicht können wir ja mal ne Tour fahren



Von Müller hört man auch nichts gutes 

Für den Drahtesel hab ich hier schon eine Empfehlung bekommen. Ist der dortige Schrauber schon älteren Semesters?

Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn?


Grüße


----------



## QUenten (9. August 2011)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist er unter 40 

Ich komme direkt aus Eisleben, Ghetto in Richtung Gerbstedt


----------



## Bergarbeiter (10. August 2011)

Am besten testen!
Rein in Laden - umgucken- mit dem Personal kakeln.
Ein Tipp zum DRAHTESEL: Am Freitag ist vor dem Laden Freilicht-Kino, natürlich ein Fahrradfilm,präsentiert von Kino009.
Karten im Laden für 'nen Fünfer.
Zu deiner Frage:
Den kompetenten schraubbär gibts dort.


----------



## schnarchsack (14. August 2011)

Der Drahtesel = inofizieller "Händler des Vertrauens" der Zwewwellewwerworscht-Biker aus dem Mansfelder Land


----------



## Horzt (14. August 2011)

Hehe,

auf Anraten des Forum's werde ich an meinem jetzigen Bike nichts mehr machen und nächstes Jahr mal wegen einem neuen schauen. Dort wohl als erstes.

"Zippellewwerwurscht"?  Ich hau mich weg 


Grüße


----------



## QUenten (14. August 2011)

Verdammt, ich hab doch gewusst ich habe etwas vergessen 

Wäre ich mal lieber am Freitag zum Drahtesel gefahren statt zu meiner Freundin.

@ Horzt 

Wo fährst du denn so normalerweise mit dem Rad rum?


----------



## Horzt (14. August 2011)

Ich hab jetzt 4 Jahre Pause hinter mir und muss mich erstmal wieder Schritt-für-Schritt "einfahren". Es hat sich einiges an Pfunden angesammelt. 

Ich fahr hier im Raum Siebigerode, Annarode, Mansfeld, Möllendorf und eben rund um die kleinen Orte herum. Meistens Waldwege, aber auch sehr gern Quer-Feld-Ein.

Wenn ich wieder ein wenig "fitter" bin möcht ich mir mal den Bisenrode Kurs ansehen 

Wo fahrt Ihr so herum? Ich bin für schöne Streckenvorschläge dankbar. Ich bekomme nur mein Rad schlecht ins Auto, zumal sich nach jeder Rad-Demontage die vordere Scheibenbremse verändert und ständig neu justiert werden muss. Nicht-Steckachse sei Dank. Wie macht Ihr das mit euren Bikes?

Wenn ich wieder gefallen am Rad fahren finde, kommt im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall nen neues Rad.

Grüße


----------



## QUenten (14. August 2011)

Eventuell können wir ja mal fahren, ich bin nämlich auch recht unfit hatte im März dieses Jahr 8 Jahre kein Rad bewegt.

Ich fahre doch recht oft nach Seeburg halt verschiedene Touren, dann war ich noch im April im Harz aber das war meistens Quälerei bzw nicht wirklich ernsthaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (14. August 2011)

Raum Siebigerode/Annarode?!
Da will ich dir mal was in eigener Sache empfehlen- 
und zwar das hier.
Mit deiner Ortskenntnis machts du das Fitnessdefizit da wieder wett.


----------



## Horzt (14. August 2011)

Das konnt ich auf Eurer Homepage schon erspähen 

Werden da Runden auf der asphaltierten Rollerbahn gefahren? Oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Bergarbeiter (14. August 2011)

Horzt schrieb:


> Das konnt ich auf Eurer Homepage schon erspähen
> 
> Werden da Runden auf der asphaltierten Rollerbahn gefahren? Oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?



Mmmh, wenn du kleiner als 1,50 und jünger als 12 jahre bist, kannst du auch auf der Rllerbahnfahren und beim Kinderrennen mit machen.
Wenn das zutreffen sollte, mußt du aber jetzt ins Bett.

Ne,ne ernsthaft:
Der Roßberg ist nur der Start. Von dort gehts mit 'ner Karte auf Punktejagd. Das Gebiet erstreckt sich, entsprechend der Karte, von Friesdorf im Norden bis Emseloh im Süden und von Wippra bis Mansfeld in der West-Ost Ausdehnung.
Da hast du dann 3 Stunden Zeit soviel wie möglich Punkte zu finden, allein oder als 2-er Team.


----------



## QUenten (14. August 2011)

Nunja auf der einen Seite klingt es sehr verlockend auf der anderen Seite weiß ich das ich nicht mitmachen sollte.

Aber nach Annarode wollte ich morgen mal fahren, kann mich nicht dran erinnern je dagewesen zu sein


----------



## Horzt (15. August 2011)

> Mmmh, wenn du kleiner als 1,50 und jünger als 12 jahre bist, kannst du auch auf der R
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, klingt auf jeden Fall interessant! Ich werd mal nen Kumpel fragen ob der nicht Lust hat.

Wieviele seid Ihr da immer?

Grüße


----------



## Bergarbeiter (15. August 2011)

Horzt schrieb:


> Wieviele seid Ihr da immer?
> 
> Grüße


Wie wir ja wissen, hast du dich ja schon durch unsere Internetseite geklickt.

Da sind ja die Daten und Bilder der letzten Veranstaltungen.
Wieviel wir "immer" sind hängt, wie man auf den Bildern von 2010 sehen kann, stark vom Wetter ab.
Denn da waren mehr Meldungen als Starter.
Dagegen war beim 2. in Schmalzerode der Sportplatz voll, kann man sagen,wenn auch viel Publikum/ Angehörige dabei waren.


----------



## Horzt (25. September 2011)

Das MTBO der "Zwewwellewwerworschtbiker" hat uns sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

-Nette- und Hilfsbereite Leute
-Das schönste Wetter was man sich wünschen kann und
-eine bomben Stimmung.

Auch wenn wir nur 3. (von hinten) wurden 


Ich freu mich auf nächstes Jahr.


Grüße vom Team "Dick und Doof"



Horscht


----------



## Bergarbeiter (27. September 2011)

@ horzt 
Es freut uns neue MTBO-Freunde gefunden zu haben.
Aber was heißt nur 3. von hinten!
Zum ersten Mal dabei- Teamname "Dick und Doof"- und nicht Letzter, da ist doch Potential drin.


----------



## Horzt (27. September 2011)

Hehe 

Am Ende hat alles recht gut geklappt. Am Anfang waren wir noch ein wenig verwirrt, wegen Karte und Orientierung und sowas. Aber naja.. Am Ende war wohl meine Kondition schuld.

@ Bergarbeiter, du bist der, bei dem man sich anmelden konnte?


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (27. September 2011)

Horzt schrieb:


> @ Bergarbeiter, du bist der, bei dem man sich anmelden konnte?
> 
> 
> Grüße


Korrekt. Und der, der euch die kurz Einweisung in die "Geheimnisse" der Karte gab.


----------



## Horzt (27. September 2011)

Jawohl, dass hast du auch gemacht 

Das nächste mal sind wir schlauer *g*


Grüße


----------



## BikerASL (3. Januar 2012)

Hi ihr Biker,
ich bin aus Aschersleben und habe mich gefragt ob jemand auch aus ASL oder der Umgebung ist, mit dem ich ein bisschen zusammen fahren kann. Ich suche schon seit langen einen Trainingspartner. 
Bitte meldet euch !!!
Gruß


----------



## MountainMonkey (5. Januar 2012)

Hi 
Sucht mal auf Facebook nach MTB Sportfreunde Mansfeld Südharz.
Ist ne nette Gruppe wo man sich auch für Touren oder gemeinsame Veranstalltungen verabreden kann.

Grüße


----------



## BikerASL (5. Januar 2012)

Beitritt beantragt


----------



## Horzt (29. März 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier wurde lange nichts geschrieben, daher möchte ich einfach mal in die Runde fragen, ob sich von den anwesenden im schönen Mansfelder Land schon jemand eine Art "Trail" im Wald oder wo auch immer gebaut hat? Nichts offizielles, eher etwas, was vielleicht mit dem örtlichen Förster abgesprochen und geduldet ist? Schöne potentielle Stellen hierfür gäbe es ja...

Ich bin auf eure Antworten gespannt. Schöne Grüße aus Benndorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bommel77771 (2. April 2020)

Horzt schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hier wurde lange nichts geschrieben, daher möchte ich einfach mal in die Runde fragen, ob sich von den anwesenden im schönen Mansfelder Land schon jemand eine Art "Trail" im Wald oder wo auch immer gebaut hat? Nichts offizielles, eher etwas, was vielleicht mit dem örtlichen Förster abgesprochen und geduldet ist? Schöne potentielle Stellen hierfür gäbe es ja...
> 
> Ich bin auf eure Antworten gespannt. Schöne Grüße aus Benndorf.




?  Grüße nach Benndorf.

Ich bin gerade mit dem Bau "meines" ersten Hometrails fertig geworden. Das ganze soll ein shared Trail für Biker und Wanderer sein. Abgesprochen habe ich das Vorhaben mit unserem Bürgermeister, da sich der Trail im Gemeindewald befindet...

By the Way, gibt's hier jemanden aus dem Raum Wippra, ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Trainings- Tourenpartnern!!!

Gruß Benny ?


----------



## Horzt (2. April 2020)

Hi Benny,

schön zu hören, dass da noch wer ist ;-)

Wo hast du den Trail denn gebaut? Gern auch per PM. 

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## spreewiesel (28. April 2020)

In MSH und Umkreis gibt einige Leute, leider sind da einige wohl nicht hier angemeldet. Hab schon Leute aus Eisleben am MSB X-Trail getroffen. Kollege von mir fährt mit seinem Bekannten regelmäßig zig Kilometer durch die Wälder Wälder um Bisenrode Usw.


----------



## David-MTB_SGH (10. Januar 2022)

Grüße, David hier aus Sangerhausen. Bin auf der Suche nach Leuten für Touren oder Trails heizen.


----------

